# wood supplies



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

does anyone know any websites for any wholesalers where we can buy lots of huge sheets of wood to build a viv? I need like 8ft sheets and cant find anywhere that will sell them so any sites would be great


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

8' x 4' (or 2.44m x 1.22m) is the standard size for most sheet materials like ply and MDF, so I'm really surprised you can't find anywhere that sells it. Any timberyard or big DIY store (Wickes, B&Q etc...) should be able to supply what you want.


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Graham said:


> 8' x 4' (or 2.44m x 1.22m) is the standard size for most sheet materials like ply and MDF, so I'm really surprised you can't find anywhere that sells it. Any timberyard or big DIY store (Wickes, B&Q etc...) should be able to supply what you want.


most of these shops have what u need.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Great now I know where to look but what are the prices like???


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

we've been to our local ones and not only did they say they would not be able to do the sizes i need in one sheet it was gonna cost me like £300!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

£300 for what? What type of wood are you looking for and how much of it?


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

I honestly couldnt tell you my dad was the one with all the measurements n stuff the wood was just contiboard or plywood nothing special it was a lot tho need enough to do a viv for 2 iguanas theyre not huge due to being rescues who have been badly looked after but still pretty big viv


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

8'x4' MDF is £15 a sheet in B & Q.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

markandwend said:


> 8'x4' MDF is £15 a sheet in B & Q.


How thick is that? I can get the same size MDF 9mm thick for £9 at the local timber yard


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

R0NST3R said:


> How thick is that? I can get the same size MDF 9mm thick for £9 at the local timber yard


 
Its either 15mm or 18mm, i cant remember.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

£300 should buy you a huge quantity of sheet, far more than you'd be likely to need for even the largest viv! I'd say you're either being ripped off or you're looking at the wrong material. 

How exactly are you planning to build these vivs, and what size will they be?


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

Jewson do big sheets of contiboard for quite reasonable prices, they have about 30 different finishes as well. You'll more than likely have to phone them to order it in though as they are a builder's merchants, not really a "shop" as such.

Cheers


----------

